# Slim Snowboard Pants?



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone know of any good snowboard pants that are a more slim design? not skinny but slim. I am a tall skinnier guy and slim fit the best on me. I am looking at the DC Relay, Burton Southside Slim and L1 Slim Chino. I dont know much about L1 but they look like awesome pants? Has anyone have any experience with these? Any other i could look at while im at it? I wear my pants slightly off the hips, sagging a bit. thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

L1 or Airblaster would be my choices. High quality and good fits. Just know that typically a slim fit will make you upsize. I wear smalls in most standard fits and mediums in all my slim fits and can fit a large ok in L1 Skinnys.


----------



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

awesome thanks! how big of a difference is it between the skinnys and slims? I want a little skinny around the knee but open up around the boot so its not super tight around it. Does any of the L1s open up like this enough? and to give you an idea of my body type, i am 6'2 and weigh 165 pounds. Usually wear a 33-34 inch waist but wear mainly larges just to keep have room to move.


----------



## Supergyro (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm 6'1" 165 lbs and I'm wearing medium Volcom Freakin' Snow Chinos this season, after realizing that I'll never actually grow into my large Foursquare pants I bought a few seasons ago. The Volcoms fit great, with room enough around my boots that the dual BOA knobs don't print on the front or side of the cuff. I usually wear 32-34 pants, and I'd say these fit like my favorite jeans (with extra room below the calf for the boots).


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a few pairs of the Burton Southside slims and they're awesome. They're definitely slim, but offer a lot of movement despite being so slim. I only like my jackets baggy, but like my pants more tailored. 

I definitely recommend them. Only downside is they don't have a gore-tex version.


----------



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

awesome thanks guys!


----------

